# Service neutral and back up generators



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Are you an electrician?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

His/her handle indicates exotic dancer.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

joe-nwt said:


> His/her handle indicates exotic dancer.


OR exotic electrician...


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

No he is a scrapper taking copper.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Kevin said:


> OR exotic electrician...





just the cowboy said:


> No he is a scrapper taking copper.


You guys are no fun........


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

just the cowboy said:


> No he is a scrapper taking copper.


"Is this wire carrying voltages, asking for a friend...?"


----------



## Strippinformoney (Jun 8, 2021)

Exotic electrician with minimal redo experience regarding service drops.


----------

